# Anal rinsing?



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

My W came to me with a suggestion about maximizing clenliness with anal play, showing me a what basically looked like an over exaggerated turkey baster and a "lube tube" lubricant applicator.

Rather intrigued by it all, it's on mail order so maybe tomorrow delivery, but wondered about others experiences of these articles?

She said the baster thing was used to flush water up her a$$ and clean it out and the "lube tube" was to add the slippery stuff for maximum pleasure and minimal friction.

Who uses what and what results do you have?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> My W came to me with a suggestion about maximizing clenliness with anal play, showing me a what basically looked like an over exaggerated turkey baster and a "lube tube" lubricant applicator.
> 
> Rather intrigued by it all, it's on mail order so maybe tomorrow delivery, but wondered about others experiences of these articles?
> 
> ...


So she's the turkey? 

My first time hearing of such a thing. I would guestimate that if someone was to do such a thing to use warm water for rinsing and slightly warm lube might make it somewhat more of a pleasurable experience.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

wranglerman said:


> My W came to me with a suggestion about maximizing clenliness with anal play, showing me a what basically looked like an over exaggerated turkey baster and a "lube tube" lubricant applicator.
> 
> Rather intrigued by it all, it's on mail order so maybe tomorrow delivery, but wondered about others experiences of these articles?
> 
> ...



Ok, lets just get this out ouf the way.
My wife REALLY enjoys anal! 


We do have both of these items. The "baster thing" is what is called an anal douche. As you can imagine, it works the same way a vaginal douche works.

The "lube tube" is also known as a lubricant launcher or a lube shooter. They are the cats meow! The key to anal is plenty of lube and relaxation. The wife and I have found the the lubricant launcher allows you to get the right amount in the right spots, with much less mess. We have had sessions where I only applied lube one time. After a few uses you will get use to how much you need to use. Probably some of the best money we have ever spent.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Windwalker said:


> Ok, lets just get this out ouf the way.
> My wife REALLY enjoys anal!
> 
> 
> ...


I guess thats how you do it like the pro's.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

treyvion said:


> I guess thats how you do it like the pro's.


I wouldn't say pro.

You have to give the ladies what they want. 
Some do, some don't
Mine does, and I see no reason to half a$$ it! (pun intended)


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Windwalker said:


> Ok, lets just get this out ouf the way.
> My wife REALLY enjoys anal!
> 
> 
> ...


My wife is the same way. She can orgasm through anal intercourse and also has an extreme reaction to semen in her anus compared to elsewhere. I don't know if its because the anus absorbs everything, including the mood altering hormones in semen quickly, but even if we have vaginal sex she wants me to pull out and cum in her anus. And no, she is not worried about birth control. It keeps her extremely horny.

With that being said, we use natural lubes like pure coconut oil or different extracts that are good for the skin (penis and anus). We do not clean the body prior as this is an every other day activity and any type of cleansing would do more damage to the lining of her anus than the intercourse itself. She used to do it, but she felt it made her "more raw" on the insides and preferred a well lubed/licked anus and a slowly moving lubed penis to work it's way in. This is how she enjoys it.

If it was once a month, the cleansing / rinsing seems like a great idea. If it was every other day, not so much.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Coldie said:


> My wife is the same way. She can orgasm through anal intercourse and also has an extreme reaction to semen in her anus compared to elsewhere. I don't know if its because the anus absorbs everything, including the mood altering hormones in semen quickly, but even if we have vaginal sex she wants me to pull out and cum in her anus. And no, she is not worried about birth control. It keeps her extremely horny.


My very very first time hearing this. So it affects her mood? Do you think it is a mental reaction to knowing it's there? 



Coldie said:


> With that being said, we use natural lubes like pure coconut oil or different extracts that are good for the skin (penis and anus). We do not clean the body prior as this is an every other day activity and any type of cleansing would do more damage to the lining of her anus than the intercourse itself. She used to do it, but she felt it made her "more raw" on the insides and preferred a well lubed/licked anus and a slowly moving lubed penis to work it's way in. This is how she enjoys it.


Interesting.



Coldie said:


> If it was once a month, the cleansing / rinsing seems like a great idea. If it was every other day, not so much.


And you have the opportunity for bad visuals upon pullout.

Wanted this mood described or change in her.


----------



## bubba29 (Feb 29, 2012)

Coldie said:


> My wife is the same way. She can orgasm through anal intercourse and also has an extreme reaction to semen in her anus compared to elsewhere. I don't know if its because the anus absorbs everything, including the mood altering hormones in semen quickly, but even if we have vaginal sex she wants me to pull out and cum in her anus. And no, she is not worried about birth control. It keeps her extremely horny.


I too am intrigued by her wanting you to cum in her ass. What do you mean by it keeps her horny?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bubba29 said:


> I too am intrigued by her wanting you to cum in her ass. What do you mean by it keeps her horny?


He's implying that he feels that the semen is altering her mood by being absorbed in her anus. That it has a stronger effect than any where else including the vagina.

I personally think it's more of a placebo effect that it is so HOT to her, that it drives her crazy mentally.


----------



## being the best me (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes the testosterone in seemen does get obsorbed directly into the body causing her to get more horny.

I use to use a puppy feeding syringe filled with lube until we found silicone lube that work great.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

being the best me said:


> Yes the testosterone in seemen does get obsorbed directly into the body causing her to get more horny.
> 
> I use to use a puppy feeding syringe filled with lube until we found silicone lube that work great.


I wouldn't use anything petroleum based or non natural... 
Coconut oil or olive oil should be the best and not dangerous to be absorbed in the body.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> My W came to me with a suggestion about maximizing clenliness with anal play, showing me a what basically looked like an over exaggerated turkey baster and a "lube tube" lubricant applicator.
> 
> Rather intrigued by it all, it's on mail order so maybe tomorrow delivery, but wondered about others experiences of these articles?
> 
> ...


 All she needs is a pop up timer on her butt and your ready to go. Soon as the timer pops up, then have at it.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

treyvion said:


> My very very first time hearing this. So it affects her mood? Do you think it is a mental reaction to knowing it's there?
> 
> 
> And you have the opportunity for bad visuals upon pullout.
> ...


Nature has a way to make women want semen. That sounds absolutely ridiculous, but it's true. It seems like people want to feel bigger than nature and the idea of semen having mood altering affects is just a way for a man to "trick" a woman into wanting sex. However, our entire existence is based off women needing semen and to make it as enticing as possible, nature puts mood altering hormones (including testosterone) in semen for a reason. There have been studies (Mayo Clinic) about testosterone being used on women to bring back their sex drives, as well as studies about all the hormones in semen that can alter a woman's mood. I also read a study where women who didn't use condoms tend to have sex more often. Whether that means women that tend not to use condoms are just more into sex..... or semen has addicting properties is up to you to decide.

psychologytoday.com/articles/200210/crying-over-spilled-semen

However, the anus / colon would absorb everything faster than a vagina or mouth (acids in both), as that is what the colon is intended to do, absorb the useful things the body can use.

I do not think it's a placebo effect at all, but I do think some women just don't care enough to pay attention to the differences they feel due to semen. Women also do not seem to entertain the idea that semen is possibly addictive because it makes them feel as though sex isn't really a choice, or men are trying to manipulate them into having sex. It's funny how pride and egos work, but nature is more in control than people want to think. 

More sex, does lead to more sex.


Bad visuals? Good question. It has happened but we've spoke about it and understand that you can't be self conscious about something we know isn't "natural". Obviously the penis wasn't made for the anus, so I do not expect it to be spotless. Does it turn me off, no. I find it extremely flattering for her to let me see her exposed if it does happen, and she also understands I love her so much I do not care. But truthfully, it rarely happens and I have no idea how. She does take a shower after she uses the restroom (or directly wash off her areas in the tub afterwards) and we do not believe in toilet paper doing nothing more than smearing. Some people just naturally seem to be cleaner. I'd imagine I'd need an enema as I have a man ass, and no matter how much I clean, I would assume there would be bad visuals. lol


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

She said my own home brew lubricating butt plug works better than the "lube tube" applicator, and she did't like the sensation of water in her butt when using the anal douche, very bizzare as she takes my [email protected]çk in there willingly 

She has taken to liking a "facial" when I blow, her exact words "I love watching the expressions on your face and then the floods of cum squirting across my face it really turns me on", will be sure to surprise her with deep squrt in her a$$ and see if the hormones get her going????


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

There used to be a poster on here (can't recall his handle) who went on and on about the chemistry and mechanics of how the anus is the ideal environment for the absorption of the various "feel good/makes her horny" hormones present in semen.

Anyone remember that guy?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to have a GF in college who was really into anal. Probably 50% of the time we had sex, anal penetration with my penis was involved. She would have orgasms from it pretty much every time. 

I enjoyed it at first, mostly for the novelty and taboo factors, and that the tightness felt great. But after a while, I got tired of it. She was a swimmer and a dancer, and had a great a$$, but I would have rather bent her over and put it in her pu$$y.

No matter how much pre-anal sex prep she did, there were always the issues of smell and "residue". We used all sorts of different lubes (we settled on baby oil because of the lubricity, availability and it made everything smell better). It got to the point where the novelty wore off and the positives of anal were trumped by the negatives (at least in my mind), plus she expected it just about every time we got naked together.

My W and I have done anal (penis in anus) a handful of times, mostly when she or both of us were drunk. We have talked about it, and agreed that it is not really a favored sex act for either of us (for me, it was also based on previous negative experience that I have not really discussed openly with my W). It's not 101% "off the table", but if we never did it again, it wouldn't bother me at all.

Anal touching, rubbing, licking, and occasional finger penetration are all OK for both of us (giving and receiving), and they are occasionally part of the sexual repertoire. For me, cleanliness in that area is very important in terms of enjoyment.

Perhaps if my W was really into it my attitude about it MIGHT be different, but I think I would come to resent it if she expected it all the time, and I didn't really enjoy it so much.

I just don't see what all the hoopla is about.


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

You have a marvelous wife - pray to god she never changes - mine used to be into all this stuff and it's all a distant memory now. As to the lube shooter, yes, it works quite well as others have testified to - we had very good results with that little gizmo many times. The "cleaner outer" really never proved itself of much use and generally wasn't needed. I suspect your wife just doesn't like the sensation of that much warm or cold water squirting in there, as that's a very different sensation than lube or anything else going in there. 

As to the lubes themselves, we had experimented with a number of them and for long-term play, hate to say it, but as much as everybody whines about Vaseline, it was the only thing that lasted long-term. We also had some water-based lube that came in a clear plastic pump bottle, can't remember the name of it right now, but that stuff was really good, just didn't last as long - used to get it off Amazon. 

One thing I'd recommend if ya'll are going to seriously repeat doing this kind of thing, get on eBay and search "Dr. Young's Rectal Dilators" - you'll almost always find at least one set for sale. They were hard plastic "quack" medical devices sold from just before WWI up through the late 1950's (I think), supposedly as aides for constipation, but nobody's really that stupid. They come in a box, four different sizes, from small to just over 1" across. The difference in these things and sex toy butt plugs is that they're very smooth, they insert very easily, they can be worn for very long periods of time, and most importantly, their "shaft" doesn't taper down to nothing - the base is almost as wide as the end, so it keeps the bottom from "closing up." Wearing one of those in place for half an hour or so beforehand isn't uncomfortable for the wearer, and when you remove it, the muscles back there are expanded and relaxed, so having anal sex is far more comfortable and pleasurable for the receiver - and it's a whole lot easier for the giver. 

Those things typically go for anywhere from $30 to $50 for the legit original ones - DO NOT buy the reproduction new ones they sell on Amazon - they are cheap made-in-China junk, they're too big, and they're made of brittle junky plastic - you definitely don't want to force one of those things up your wife's backside or you might end up at the hospital. It sounds weird to say a "vintage" sex toy is safe, but they really are - they're rock-hard bakelite, so wipe 'em down good with alcohol a few times, and they'll be good to go. 

And cherish that wife of yours - geez... those days are a distant memory now!


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

bild-a-loco said:


> And cherish that wife of yours


Won't be cherishing her, she will be served with divorce papers by the end of the week.

I hope to never lay eyes on her ever again.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> I just don't see what all the hoopla is about.


Variety, for me anyway. Do I want it (and the hassles of preparation and clean up) every time? No, but it's nice to have the option there and if like Coldie's missus she gets a thrill from it, so much the better. If anything, I feel edgy around a woman who *doesn't* like attention to her butt, because you might accidentally hit it.

One girl would always say 'just keep away from my butt!' but once we were going she'd love me to lick her there, and once asked if I had lube because she wanted to be fingered deeply there while she was riding cowgirl. However, fingering reminded me why our one attempt to actually have anal sex hadn't worked out: she was incredibly tight (she was quite petite all around) in the back.

Never had a problem with needing to rinse beforehand or any bad residue, the only issue is in the heat of the moment with the lights turned low, judging how hard to squeeze the bottle of lube to get the right amount: usually resulting in waaaay too much!

The idea of a 1950s bakelite buttplug just worries me.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> My W came to me with a suggestion about maximizing clenliness with anal play..
> 
> Rather intrigued by it all, it's on mail order so maybe tomorrow delivery





wranglerman said:


> Won't be cherishing her, she will be served with divorce papers by the end of the week.
> 
> I hope to never lay eyes on her ever again.


I guess you can do it with the lights off then.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

lenzi said:


> I guess you can do it with the lights off then.


For a better explaination of what went wrong.

See here, http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/201626-always-wary.html


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

So she was playing around with anal because a guy that was talking to her was really into it? 

She kind of used you to experiment for him?

If that's the case, sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

wranglerman said:


> For a better explaination of what went wrong.
> 
> See here, http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/201626-always-wary.html


Oh wow... missed that thread...

So sorry, never mind, pitch that female dog to the curb. Sorry things went off the rails like that - hope you come out okay on the other side - good luck.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> For a better explaination of what went wrong.
> 
> See here, http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/201626-always-wary.html


Ouch. If it was me I'd still slam it into her ass at least once more for old times sake. Without any lube.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

lenzi said:


> Ouch. If it was me I'd still slam it into her ass at least once more for old times sake. Without any lube.


No, I just can't bring myself to be near her, I mean, she screwed up and got caught, seems like gut was right all along about there being others, I went through hell and high waters and an enormous amount of personal suffering to try and achieve a better marriage and a successful reconciliation, and the thanks I get for sticking by her? Oh yeah, need me some new [email protected]@k, gonna get me some, Hank??? Who's Hank????

I am sick to death of her and her Bull crap, you know I almost took my own life for the pain inside of me and for her to know all of this and still fvck around. :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:

It defies belief.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> No, I just can't bring myself to be near her, I mean, she screwed up and got caught, seems like gut was right all along about there being others, I went through hell and high waters and an enormous amount of personal suffering to try and achieve a better marriage and a successful reconciliation, and the thanks I get for sticking by her? Oh yeah, need me some new [email protected]@k, gonna get me some, Hank??? Who's Hank????
> 
> I am sick to death of her and her Bull crap, you know I almost took my own life for the pain inside of me and for her to know all of this and still fvck around. :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> It defies belief.


It's the same as if a girlfriend did you like this, you drop them.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> No, I just can't bring myself to be near her, I mean, she screwed up and got caught, seems like gut was right all along about there being others, I went through hell and high waters and an enormous amount of personal suffering to try and achieve a better marriage and a successful reconciliation, and the thanks I get for sticking by her? Oh yeah, need me some new [email protected]@k, gonna get me some, Hank??? Who's Hank????
> 
> I am sick to death of her and her Bull crap, you know I almost took my own life for the pain inside of me and for her to know all of this and still fvck around. :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:
> 
> It defies belief.


I totally get that.

I'd still stick it in there though. Hard thrusting, angry anal penetrative sex with an ass to mouth facial that leaves her limping for at least a week.

Not that it's the best way to go of course.


----------

